# OMGosh, OM Gosh, OMGosh!



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

*Back story:* I saw a Singer 301 in the desk on shopgoodwill this week. It is in AZ, and my parents can pick it up. After only 2 days, the price was more than I was willing to pay. Now, I already have a 301, but this one had the bendable spindle I am missing on the base. My parents would have had to pull the machine, donate back the desk, and ship me the 301. So I didn't pursue.

*Today's event:* Stopped in at our local St Vinnie's. I see this small desk, with an ugly 70's yarn table runner on it. Under that runner is a sewing machine desk with stool. And under that lid is a Singer 401, 2 tone beige and ivory! Complete with manual, power foot, buttonholer, and 4 zig zag cams. A little stiff, but in very good condition. Desk is good condition, top needs poly. Price: $55.00. It's on hold, and I'll pick it up tomorrow after work! Oh, and the lady at the checkout has one that's been outside, so she is bringing in all her parts (cams!) for me! 

Honest, I am NOT going to collect all the slantomatics. Not at all. Never. Nope. Can't do it. But when it is homeless...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful!

And we know you are not going to give homes to ALL of them, just the ones you can get your hands on!:rock:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Your not? Why not!

I've got a black 301 (no letter) and a tan 301A, both long beds, and a 401A, while DH has his own 401A, 403A and a 401G (made in Germany - can be treadled). And I've also got a 500A Rocketeer.

They are really fun machines - and you got a screaming deal on that one!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I told DH. It went better than expected. He is still a little miffed that I wouldn't get the Singer industrial/commercial machine that was offered last summer on Craigslist - and just a few miles away, too.

Thanks for celebrating with me!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yippee! I looked for some time for my 301 and 401, and here you are stumbling on them!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Woohoo you will love it! The 401 is a wonderful machine!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I brought the 401 home tonight! Just in time, too, 20 below low tonight and a good brisk wind. I won't get to play tonight (taxes, ugh!), but maybe I can start the cleaning and lubing on the weekend. Turns out the checkout lady couldn't get in to her shed to get me the parts...too much snow. Perhaps mid May!

Maura, I know how you feel. I found the 301 and the 401 at our local St. Vinnie's, but two years apart. I have never ever seen another one around here...not at Goodwill, not at other ST. Vinnie's, not on our nearest Craigslist.


----------

